# Shipping ?



## Uk-Girl (Feb 3, 2010)

Hi,
Could anyone advise me on good and reliable shipping companies from the Uk?
My shipment would be quite small. Just clothes, shoes, bedding, a few ornaments and pictures and a 2 draw filing cabinet. 
Thanks very much lane:


----------



## Musical (Feb 8, 2011)

Uk-Girl said:


> Hi,
> Could anyone advise me on good and reliable shipping companies from the Uk?
> My shipment would be quite small. Just clothes, shoes, bedding, a few ornaments and pictures and a 2 draw filing cabinet.
> Thanks very much lane:


I am looking for the same information: my wife and I are moving to Cairo next month... I have found a number of companies advertising small removals of personal effects by searching Google for 'shipping from UK to Egypt". They provide reasonably similar quotations, but I am concerned about quality and reliability of services. I have also heard that there can be problems with Egyptian customs when importing personal effects such as clothing etc. I also wish to bring a couple of large musical instruments... I have posted for information regarding these before without success.

I would be really grateful for any help on the above issues, or just to be pointed towards any useful information would be grand.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The trouble with giving information on customs etc is that nothing is written in stone..and each shipment will be different according to the customs office who deals with it. Why bother paying for a filing cabinet to be shipped you can buy those easily in Egypt, send your bedding etc as cargo by plane or even check out how much it will cost you to bring it as excess luggage.. booking on line is much cheaper than turning up at the airport with it plus it will save you all the hassle of going through customs.


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

DHL works, but pricey.


----------



## gerhardme1954 (Jul 6, 2011)

My advise. Arrive with a suitcase, and buy as you go along. When you leave, have a sale...


----------

